# What docs are needed for getting equivalency from IBCC



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,
I need to ask what docs are needed by IBCC for making equivalency for High School graduates and for how long this whole process takes.
What if the examination/result of 12th grade is pending ,does IBCC make provisional equivalency .This situation arises for many schools such as AKU which accepts application till February only whereas most students take their 12th grade exams in June.
Seniors please shed some light.

thanks


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

Muaaz

You need to have your result in hand to get equivalence. Thats why most of the students have to wait up to a year to apply for medicine.

Here is the list of all the documents required by IBCC: 

*In case of USA and Canada following documents/ credentials are required by IBCC for issuance of Equivalence Certificate:- *
1. Original High School Diploma.
2. Grade-9 thru 12 Official Transcript duly sealed, signed and embossed by the issuing authority, USA (by the Ministry of Education, Canada) and enclosed in an envelope to be opened by an officer or official of IBCC. Grade-9,10,11 and 12 Subjects should be recorded separately. 
3. Proof/Certificate of Accreditation of the concerned School with any one recognized US Department of Education Accrediting Associations of USA. 
4. Graduation requirements (total earned credits by the student and total required credits for Graduation High School Diploma).
5. School Profile (i.e. High School Program Planning Guide/Course Description Guide etc.) 
6. Original and attested photocopy (back to back) of Result from College Board, USA, in case of AP Courses.
7. Explanation of abbreviation of the subjects and codes which are used in the student?s transcript. 
8. In case of USA, according to Scheme of Studies of Pakistan Physics, Chemistry and Biology/ Mathematics as elective subjects must be passed at High School level (Grade-9 thru 12 level) for issuance Equivalence Certificate (Pre-Med or Pre-Eng group). (Condition may be reviewed at any time)
9. In case of Canada, according to Scheme of Studies of Pakistan Physics, Chemistry and Biology/ Mathematics as elective subjects must be passed at Grade-9, 10, 11 as well as at Grade-12 (each year) for issuance of Equivalence Certificate (Pre-Med or Pre-Engg. group). (Condition may be reviewed at any time)
10. In case of early graduation, please provide proof from concerned institution/issuing authority. 
11. As per policy of IBCC, educational documents of the student will be referred to concerned authority for verification/ clarification of the documents furnished to IBCC. 
12. Proper Equivalence Certificate will be issued after receipt of verification reply from concerned authority/institution.
13. Attested Copy of Passport with valid visa portion, Stay proof during the study abroad and attested copy of CNIC of Pakistan. 
14. Three photo copies of each educational document must be attached herewith.
15. Prepaid return envelope of best courier service (e.g. FedEx, DHL, TCS) should be attached herewith for sending back the original documents to the applicant. 
16. Other general (relevant) requirements listed at serial No.V must be completed in all respect. 

*Requirements for ?O? and ?A? Level Students:*

1. The statement of result of ?O? and ?A? levels is valid upto maximum six months only. After Six months, original certificate is required and an application without the ?O? level / ?A? level certificate will not be entertained.
2. If a candidate passes ?O? level from abroad and appears for ?A? level from Pakistan or vice versa, he/she has to pass Urdu, Islamiyat and Pakistan Studies at SSC or ?O? level for obtaining Equivalence Certificate.
3. Copy of the Equivalence Certificate of ?O? level issued by IBCC and original of ?O? and ?A? level certificates must be provided for obtaining Equivalence Certificate of ?A? level.
4. The candidate must have passed seven subjects before June 2006 & Eight subjects from June 2006 & onward GCE O-Level, if he appears from Pakistan (including English, Mathematics, Urdu, Islamiyat and Pakistan Studies) and five subjects, if he appears from abroad.

*Documents to be Attached:*

1. Documentary evidence of studies abroad. Original passport, and attested photocopies, duly endorsed with visas of country concerned, in case of students from abroad.
2. Proof of registration for the Certificate/Diploma.
3. Attested copy of N.I.C. or Form ?B? of applicant/parent or tenderer.
4. Original & attested photocopy (back to back) of each Certificate/Diploma obtained from abroad alongwith English translation from National University of Modern Languages, Islamabad or from the concerned Embassy.
5. Printed / Photocopy of the syllabus from the official record of the institution conferring the Certificate (English version only). 
6. Attested copy of earlier SSC equivalence certificate issued by IBCC/Copy of documents.
7. Original Provisional Certificate/Copy of letter with marks already issued by IBCC, if any.
*8. *In case of foreign national, nomination letter from EAD concerned embassy and admission letter from University/College must be provided. 
*9. *Certificates/Diplomas with plastic quoting are not acceptable for issuance of SSC/HSSC Equivalence Certificate. If the certificates of O/A level are plastic quoted, provide statement of result (s) (in original) or verified copies from the British Council. 
*10. *In case Duplicate certificate is required, the following formalities must be fulfilled:
(a) Application for issuance of duplicate equivalence certificate 
(b) Photocopy of previous equivalence certificate 
(c) Double fee 
*(d) *Advertisement in a newspaper for loss of equivalence certificate
*(e) *An affidavit, duly attested by 1st class Magistrate on stamp paper of Rs.50/-

Regards

Saeed Anjum


----------



## lilies1 (Jul 8, 2010)

thnx for the post!! I was also wondering when should a high school senior in usa start sending their documents to medical schools in pakistan. 
Thank you for the help.


----------

